# Stolen Red Leonard Enclosed trailer



## Toddppm (Feb 21, 2008)

My Red 6x12 Enclosed Trailer with Exmark mowers and assorted equipment was stolen last month in NoVa. 
Just a shot, maybe someone will see it, very few Red trailers around. No lettering except for the small Leonard logos in a couple spots.


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 21, 2008)

pics didn't post?


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 22, 2008)

Ouch! did you have insurance on it?


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 25, 2008)

Unforunately I had neglected to follow up and make sure the new trailer was changed out for the old one on the policy when I bought it and they didn't cover the trailer itself. Everything inside was covered.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 25, 2008)

its going to mexico with old help tom trees slow time sucks


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Apr 20, 2008)

Toddppm said:


> Unforunately I had neglected to follow up and make sure the new trailer was changed out for the old one on the policy when I bought it and they didn't cover the trailer itself. Everything inside was covered.


 Todd, sorry bout losing the trailer. That stinks. Got a lot of terds here in e. tn. close to Va. that mow, so i'll keep an eye out man. Better luck next time, Trev


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, Todd. I'll keep my eyes open out this way, but you know how these things go. That trailer is probably out of state by now...

Other than the plate, is there any identifying mark? A dent somewhere, or a scratch? Can you give us a list of equipment?


Is that your new yard? I never did find out exactly where you are...


----------



## Toddppm (Apr 26, 2008)

The only identifying thing that would stick out is the vent on top is broken. Kind of a rare trailer being a Red Leonard. 
I'm guessing it's in Md. somewhere, the equipment would be very hard to spot because it's a popular brand, I would know mine if I saw it though.

We were in transition between spaces between that yard and now we're in Manassas.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Apr 26, 2008)

*You may have known the thieves!*

From past experience, your thieves may have been ex friends or employees gone sour. But definitely watched you in some way and found out that you do the same stuff everway everyday and all. Just try and slow em down. Recently some friends had 5 quads, a new diesel truck and trailer stolen from a chinese place. They went in for 15 minutes in broad daylight to eat on the way home and it happened while they dined. I came up with a welded rod setup that passes in front and rear of a tire on the trailer or truck or both like a chock and locks togetther thru the wheel via cable or half inch steel rod. Saw my exact design idea on the net so i know it's protection bigtime. Paint it real bright red and they won't think twice. LoJac tracking is well worth it too brother! And as alway's the good ole club will slow em down in the truck.opcorn:


----------



## Toddppm (Aug 21, 2008)

Anybody seen my trailer?


----------



## VA_133Super (Sep 18, 2008)

*trailer*

No man..... I haven't seen your trailer...... that sucks

Good Luck,
Anthony :greenchainsaw:


----------

